# Ear percied



## robcameron (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi there, 

My friends wants her ears percied, does anyone know where 


Thanks 
Rob


----------



## Enzoo (May 15, 2012)

some shops in the mall have free ear piercing if you buy earrings , or your friend can go to al attar in karama ,there are small shops there that have free ear piercing if you buy earrings


----------

